# Salt Dogg 2250 Salt Spreader, 2 Available $3250 Pittsburgh



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

I have two of these spreaders for sale, both used for two seasons, no issues. Comes with controller, wiring harness and spinner assembly. Currently in dry storage. 

Selling due to closing of my business, located in Pittsburgh, PA

$3250 each.


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Gipper01 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'll give you $2k for one.


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

Gipper01 said:


> I'll give you $2k for one.


No thanks, it's a bit early for me to take a price like that.


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

PM Sent


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

Sold one, have one left. Come get it!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Still have one available?


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

Brian Young said:


> Still have one available?


Yes, I'm hoping it's gone by the end of the week.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

If it isn't let me know, thanks


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a local guy looking at it tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Let us know if it's still avail...


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

It's still available.


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

Still got it, has to go.


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

To the top, price drop to $2900.


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

pm sent


----------

